# ACS Assessment for Software Engineer



## lonelyplaneteer (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello,

I have planned to lodge an application for ACS assessment.
I have a four year bachelor degree in Computer Science & Engineering and I have been working as Software Developer in a renowned company for about 4 and 1/2 years after completing my graduation.

So here are my papers:

Notarized copy of
- birth certificate
- passport
- S.S.C Certificate (Secondary School Certificate)
- Mark sheet of S.S.C
- H.S.C Certificate (Higher Secondary Certificate)
- Mark sheet of H.S.C
- B.Sc. in CSE Certificate
- Transcript of B.Sc.
- One detailed and descriptive employer reference
- Pay slip (?)
- Resume (?)

Am I missing something? Do I need any other papers?


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

lonelyplaneteer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have planned to lodge an application for ACS assessment.
> I have a four year bachelor degree in Computer Science & Engineering and I have been working as Software Developer in a renowned company for about 4 and 1/2 years after completing my graduation.
> ...


You are missing nothing  In fact you've got more than required documents.

25-AUG-10: ACS Applied Online (261313)
06-SEP-10: ACS Dispatched hard copies of documents
13-SEP-10: ACS Document Received to ACS
15-SEP-10: ACS Status 'In Process'
09-OCT-10: ACS Status 'With Assessor'
09-OCT-10: Appeared in IELTS exam
13-OCT-10: ACS Registered Post Notification
15-OCT-10: ACS Status 'Case finalized'
19-OCT-10: ACS Letter received (261313)
22-OCT-10: IELTS result (7 in all bands)


----------



## lonelyplaneteer (Oct 27, 2010)

statue said:


> You are missing nothing  In fact you've got more than required documents.
> 
> 25-AUG-10: ACS Applied Online (261313)
> 06-SEP-10: ACS Dispatched hard copies of documents
> ...


Thanks. 
So I have got unnecessary papers then. :-(
It would be nice if you tell me which papers I should exclude from this list.

Cheers!


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

lonelyplaneteer said:


> Thanks.
> So I have got unnecessary papers then. :-(
> It would be nice if you tell me which papers I should exclude from this list.
> 
> Cheers!


You need either passport or birth certificate, I think passport is enough and you can drop birth certificate. You don't need pay slips.

However, there is no harm if you send them all the documents 

Khalid


----------



## lonelyplaneteer (Oct 27, 2010)

statue said:


> You need either passport or birth certificate, I think passport is enough and you can drop birth certificate. You don't need pay slips.
> 
> However, there is no harm if you send them all the documents
> 
> Khalid


Thanks, Khalid.


----------



## aditya24jan (Nov 30, 2010)

*does every page which we attach require to be notarized*

Hi, 
I am here in USA and basically from India. I am willing to apply to ACS for assessment. Here in USA is very expansive to notarize document. 

Q1. Do we need to notarize each and every page which we are sending or we can notarize degree and marsheet as one set, passport one set, salary slip one set etc or all together one set?

Q2. in ACS guideline it mentioned that notarize from home country, What does it mean? Can I notrarize all document from Indian and then send them?

Please help me ASAP as I want to apply before July 2011 rule come.


----------



## space_junk (Nov 2, 2010)

aditya24jan said:


> Hi,
> I am here in USA and basically from India. I am willing to apply to ACS for assessment. Here in USA is very expansive to notarize document.
> 
> Q1. Do we need to notarize each and every page which we are sending or we can notarize degree and marsheet as one set, passport one set, salary slip one set etc or all together one set?
> ...


If you have a bank account here in the USA they will usually notarize for free,my local branch of Bank of America notarized all 50+ pages of the documents I sent no charge.
The ACS rules are pretty specific about what and how notarization should be done. You need copies and the copies need to be "certified" and notarized. 
Take a look on the FAQ portion of the ACS site. That's where I found the info when I got everything notarized.


----------



## Tauqir (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Khalid,

I have also applied for Vic SS on 28th Nov. 2010. But at site they r not showing tracking for SS applications due to some technical problems. Had u received CaseID? Moreover how much assets are enough to show? Should these assets be in ur own name or father's will also be OK, any idea?

BR,
Tauqir


----------

